# Tanked Tv show.



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm done watching this after seeing their proposed design that I just literally saw. A tank with a speed bag attached what looks to be on the canopy, a pulley weight system with the weights inside the tank and 2 basketball nets on the canopy.

This is fish abuse and asking for the tank to break.

Done with this show.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I was done with it when it started.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm an active hobbyist and I've seen the commercials and previews for years, decided to start watching. Got nothing but irate.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I was watching the show for a minute and I liked it, then I dont know I just dont make time for it anymore. I still might watch it now and again to see but I didnt see that episode.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The builds are interesting from a technical perspective. The hazing and verbal abuse they can get away with in a family business isn't amusing. I certainly wouldn't want to work there. It always kind of bothered me that the fish and their long term care were always an afterthought. Only a few tanks they made put the fish's needs first and that was completely due to the client. That phone-booth tank did it for me. Anyone who has tried to clean a tall tank would know that wasn't a good idea. Don't ever say "surprise me" to a contracter.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've hated this show sine it first aired. What I really want to know is how they've gotten away with this crap for so long.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

emc7 said:


> The builds are interesting from a technical perspective. The hazing and verbal abuse they can get away with in a family business isn't amusing. I certainly wouldn't want to work there. It always kind of bothered me that the fish and their long term care were always an afterthought. Only a few tanks they made put the fish's needs first and that was completely due to the client. That phone-booth tank did it for me. Anyone who has tried to clean a tall tank would know that wasn't a good idea. Don't ever say "surprise me" to a contracter.


It was also for sale on eBay shortly after the episode aired.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

been watching the shows since this post went up, like the tanks but thought that most of them are impossible to clean


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there have been several of the tanks that have been taken down and sold....
this show has nothing to do with fishkeeping...it is only about how far they can go with tank creativity...the wilder the set up the better for ratings...
i wouldn't want to work with those idiots either..they have the ability to build beautiful tanks...and that's about it...
personally , i think that they are an insult to to the hobby and all of the real fishkeepers out there...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I watch because it is quite amusing, i never learn anything from it. That sport tank they recently did was a bad idea. I think without knowing it they probably gave the message towards newbies in the earlier seasons that as soon as you add water in a tank, you can add all the fish. Now i know they use their special already cycled water stuff whatever it is to allow the fish to be added within hours, but before they talked about it more recently (probably because of complaints), there must have been a lot of people who go out and get a tank, fill it with tap water and add a bunch of fish. I enjoy the show and I'll continue watching it.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

This show is a better show than tanked. I think a lot of you guys might actually enjoy Fish Tank Kings.

http://www.livingcolor.com/about-us/fish-tank-kings/

ill make a new thread with all the full episodes


----------



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

Fish tank kings is a good, one I think I have only seen 1, but it was for a VERY rich client who wanted a huge coral tank. They actually took the time to cycle the tank and were even concerned about the coral reef in the clients old tank.


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

I like the tanks they make on tanked, but then I think, do the people they give these tanks to know or care at all about HOW to keep the fish alive for more than a week after the tank is set up? Probably not.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the cheapest tank that the "tanked" guys will build is $20,000...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

lohachata said:


> the cheapest tank that the "tanked" guys will build is $20,000...


They are not following up on the fish and I am sure most of those tanks are not kept by the people. I have seen at least 3 of them for sale in various venues on the Internet.

One of the articles for sale stated "cant maintain constant ongoing cleaning" Pick up or you pay shipping. I remembered seeing the show is the only reason that it had caught my attention. Me I blow out a wall and I am living with it and it is part of me, some of those folks could care less and dont even know what they have nor how to care for them. The ones with money just pay for maintenance regularly, I have seen a tank go to a few die-hards and a few deserving. BUT how often is that? Probably not as often as not.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I, too, was interested in the show, because I am fascinated by all things aquarium, and engineering/building. Couldn't sit thru a full episode, both times I tried to watch. They were completely unconcerned about the fish- how they were transported, how they would adapt to their new environment, how they would fare in the long run, how educated the tank owners were as to care and cleaning. Also, the behavior of these people toward one another was unacceptable on so many levels. I tried to ignore all that and just focus on the technical aspect of building the tanks, but it was too unpleasant. Another potentially good program up in flames due to TV producers mistaken belief that American viewers prefer trash & ignorance over class & knowledge. Of course, I do watch Duck Dynasty at every opportunity...


----------



## joseph.otto (Oct 30, 2012)

I personally dont really care for the show simply because there is never a single "Normal" tank. Every episode is "What is the craziest thing we can turn into a tank!". It would be nice to see a classic tank done right. Not a childish tank. Oh, there were two things that also got me. One, the ramp tank in the skate shop! I am almost positive that it would stress the fish out with all that banging from the skaters. Lets be honest, how well would some punk kids in a skate shop take care of and treat the tank? Second, the tanks never get to cycle and they stock those tanks to the max on day 1! It was cool to see how they built the tanks, but after a few episodes I got tired of seeing the same mentality in every build. I am sure they are knowledgeable in person and maybe back in the day, but I think them getting a TV show has somewhat forced them to up the craziness.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I will say that I will give a lot of leeway in the way of TV-making hobgoblining. The "instant cycling", the behavior, the ignorance of those purchasing the tanks, the realization that the food in that refrigerator tank is about to look disgusting forever...

My BIG problem, however, is their stocking. A huge school of yellow tangs in that narrow phone booth tank? All the sweetlips in the kid's tank over his bed? Sharks in completely inappropriately small tanks even for the juveniles (this is my biggest peeve)? I don't care if it's just for the camera...it involves live animals. Even if the point is to just fill the tank with fish, and then remove half of them when the cameras are off (not even taking into account which fish aren't suited for the tank at all, much less just the overcrowding) that is needlessly stressful to these animals. Let's face it, most of the viewers have no idea what they are looking at, and would smile and clap at a tank full of suitable fish as much as a tank full of naso tangs and sweetlips.


----------

